# Big buck found dead in metro park



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

This is a buck many of us in the west jefferson area have heard about or seen him. He was found to have of died of natural causes this past evening at prairie oaks metro parks. The reason being is that this park allows absolutely no hunting. I've seen him twice and man what a sight he was.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

What a beast, I'm not familiar with that area, does it get hunted at all? any private ground that is huntable?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We travel that way fairly often & I'd guess that's the hoss that I almost bounced off our new car last year !!!! Crossed in that little dip closest to Rt 70 and I came close enough to him & 3 does that I about had to clean the seats when we got home. They sure could use to thin some of the does out of there as we see some near the road at least half the time through there.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Unfortunately this buck was a smart one. Moved outside of the park at night. Even the poachers had a heck of a time trying to get shots at this buck. Rumor had it this buck brought down a lot of poachers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful deer....heart pounder for sure....I am very happy he died naturally than at the hands of a poacher. BBD.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im with scum_frog on this one. no poacher deserves a deer like this one.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Look at the hooves on that beast...


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

That sure was a nice deer, i have pictures of the deer in velvet and we blew them up and framed them. It is a shame it died but i am glad the poachers did not get em.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Beautiful animal, great story. I love that shot of him running away. How old would you estimate him at?
Weird as it may sound, I wouldn't feel worthy to take that deer. He'd get a pass just like that monster flathead, bass or saugeye if I'd ever catch one. Get a replica if you have to have something to hang on the wall  Im guessing more than a few others have shared that same sentiment over the course of that bucks life. He was also more than a little lucky being from the area he was.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I would have to say 5+ years old.... He was a bigger buck last year and his point number and hight dropped a little bit this year after they found him so I think he was on the down turn. Very unusual for a buck to die of just natural causes at 5 but you never know. Now I did get conformation that this buck was spotted and shot at during gun season on a farm off middle pike. The farm is only a mile or so from the metro park. Just like everything else in his life he lucked out again. I also heard from the gentlemen that said he seen this bad boy in his yard quite a few times. He's a hunter but said he loved every time he seen this buck. He also said his wife had alot to do with him not making it a trophy as she loved to watch him. Gotta love a women's touch 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Jigger,
Is this the one that's been keeping you off the water?
Mike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I run the trails throughout the park. There are many great bucks there.


----------

